# Horn bulking.



## Greg (Aug 21, 2019)

Where would I go to or how would I buy bulking press shells for rams horn?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome aboard Greg. As far as I know that's mostly a British thing. We do have some British members here but they haven't stopped in lately.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Short of ordering from a UK stick making supply site, you could make your own. A 3-4 inch piece of thick iron pipe, cut in half and backed with wood with a groove cut in it would do the trick. There was a UK maker on Youtube who made his own formers this way and they seemed to work nicely. You might need a couple of different sizes of pipe to get it down to the diameter you require.


----------

